# Boveda pack and my Hygrometers



## McP (Jan 17, 2013)

I've utilized the search feature here and found most of the information I'm looking for before doing another calibration on the hygrometers I have. Couple things I've learned over time..... None of the ones I've ever used are 100% accurate. All of the ones I've used may register 72% in a salt test one day and 76% the next day. I understand there are variables.

So I've picked up a Boveda 75 RH pack since the shop didn't carry the calibration kit. From what I have researched, I put the packet in a zip lock bag with my hygrometer. Some threads said leave it 48 hours, others said 24. Some discrepancies I found that I want to try and get the right answer.

1) Do you remove ALL or as much air from the ziploc baggie? With the salt test, I was always told to leave some air in it.

2) I have a few hygrometers I want to test and / or calibrate. Can I put multiple hygrometers in the same bag or..... Should I do one in the baggie and after it's done, put the next one in? If this is the case, would it be recommended to replace the ziploc with a fresh one?

I do still rely on a pinch test and I plan on using Beads, KL, or Boveda packs down the road so I know having a hygrometer won't be as important. But I'd still like to run the test to find out which one of the few I have is the most accurate to be my permanent hygrometer.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

1) Leave a little air in the bag.
2) You can put multiple hygros in the bag at the same time as long as they fit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

piperdown said:


> 1) Leave a little air in the bag.
> 2) You can put multiple hygros in the bag at the same time as long as they fit.


Actually, it is a great idea to put more than one hygro in the bag. That way you will always be on the same page so to speak and don't forget to make a note of when you calibrate. This should be done anytime you start to get readings that don't match, at least once a year or whenever you change batteries.


----------



## McP (Jan 17, 2013)

Between a couple cheap Walmart digital temperature/humidity devices and a couple from various cigar places over the years and one analog.... I never get the same readings and most of the time I don't even get the same readings twice in a row on one unit. But I'll see what happens with the Boveda pack. I actually could get all of them in a freezer size ziploc bag. Does size of the bag matter?

Lastly, if they all didn't fit and I had to test one later, is the Boveda pack in the bag good for a month or so? I assume I should just keep it sealed in the bag and put it away.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

McP said:


> Between a couple cheap Walmart digital temperature/humidity devices and a couple from various cigar places over the years and one analog.... I never get the same readings and most of the time I don't even get the same readings twice in a row on one unit. But I'll see what happens with the Boveda pack. I actually could get all of them in a freezer size ziploc bag. Does size of the bag matter?
> 
> Lastly, if they all didn't fit and I had to test one later, is the Boveda pack in the bag good for a month or so? I assume I should just keep it sealed in the bag and put it away.


Size of the bag should'nt matter. However make sure its the snap seal not the one with the plastic thing that zips on the edge(it does not hold in humidity as well is what I have heard)....

Yes it should be fine for quite a while.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I did the same thing with my digital hygrometer. I placed it inside ziploc and left for 48hrs. The reading was off by 2% which is pretty close enough for me. I think I read that the Boveda packs could be +/-1 and I'm giving another +/-1% for the hygrometer.


----------



## El Rey (Jan 19, 2013)

I speak here out of recent experiences with hygrometer accuracy at different levels of humidity. 

I bought my 2nd digital hygrometer some two months ago and calibrated it using the salt test (48 hours) and it read 73%. I set it to 75% and did the salt test once more to be on the safe side (48 hours again) and it was rock steady at 75%. 

Luckily my new batch of cigars had not arrived yet, so the hygrometer was available for further tests. Sometime ago I met a Laborotary Proffessional at a dinner who told me that hygrometers, especially the "cheap $30" ones are never accurate across all humidity levels, as in the one that has been calibrated at 75% salt test might not be accurate at 65% or even 70%. Since I keep my cigars in the upper 60s range it is more important that they are accurate at those levels instead of the 75% mark. 

I use boveda 69% in my humidors. So I re-did the test using a boveda 69% pack in a tightly sealed zip lock bag. Much to my surprise the hygrometer consistently showed 71%. Knowing full well that the boveda packs are accurate within 2%, I did one more test using another boveda pack, once again it read 71%. 

So my suggestion would be to do the test at 65 or 70%, which ever humidity level you prefer to stock your cigars at. 2-way humidity systems such at Heartfelt Beads (available in 65 & 70%) and Boveda (available in 65 or 69%) could be of great use here. Hope my obsession with hygrometer accuracy was of some help.


----------



## McP (Jan 17, 2013)

No doubt El Rey. I put the 69% packs in my humidor and I still have the 75 pack in the ziploc. So far all the hygros are slightly off. The one digital that I have that can be calibrated can only be done so to 75% so I am stuck there. I'm at 24 hours on the test, so I'll give it another 24 and note the results for each hygro. I definitely agree that the quality for $30 is going to have variables and I look forward to when I put them aside and trust my humidor and humidification system and sit back and enjoy!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

One of the reasons I chose Boveda is the fact that I don't have to spend $$$ on a nice hygrometer. Maybe when I get a cabinet humi and Boveda won't be enough I'll invest in something else. The Boveda pack is the best way to calibrate your hygrometer, heck with the salt test. IMHO.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

El Rey (Kartic)has a good point. Still, you should calibrate or at least know what your hygrometer is reading. I calibrated my cheapo non-adjustable hygrometer and it read about three points low at 72%. I then put them in a small tupperware container with two 65% Boveda packs and left it for three days. Checking it without opening it. First day reading was 65% and the second and third day readings were 61%.

I am now happy as long as the hygrometer reads between 58-64%. 

I do have one airtight container with a combo of dry kitty litter and 65% Boveda's that does not even have a hygrometer full time and when checked at the local B&M with a high dollar hygrometer it always reads a solid 65%


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

are all hydrometers that can be calibrated accurate cause when i use a boveda calibration bag and calibrate 2 different brands of hydrometers at 75% humidity after i take them out of the bag they show different humidity sitting on a table for a while


----------

